# ARCHERY SHOPS



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Where some archery shop around here beside wild arrow,slc archery,Dum ass Utah archery center?

Im looking to get a drop away rest and want to look at some. I have looked at those place already and only two of them had any and would hep me out. So any info that you can gave me would be great.If there any web site that I can check them out post them up please.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So, two of the three shops carried them and were willing to help you... I don't get it...

So.... You're looking for a drop away rest, but want a cheaper one than the ones they sell.

Jakes in Orem has a good selection of stuff to look at but you'll spend $20 in gas to get there and back...

Yer screwed.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you might be able to find one in the bargain cave at cabelas...but i would probably go to an archery shop for them to tune it for you with the new rest...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> So, two of the three shops carried them and were willing to help you... I don't get it...
> 
> So.... You're looking for a drop away rest, but want a cheaper one than the ones they sell.
> 
> ...


yes two of them had some for me to look at and they helped me when I had question instead of blowing me off and drinking there beer and going and shooting. I did find one at sl archery That I liked and I cant think of the name. So I can find out if it a good one. No I don't want one that way cheap just not 150 bucks for one right now.I don't like the bar that goes across the top of them now.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

how come you don't like the bar?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont see what it good for. I guess I just don't like the looks of it. what the bar for and does your fleaching hit it ?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

your vane isn't supposed to hit it...it's just supposed to hold your arrow in there more securely...


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

Poor post moved it to the compaint forum


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> ............ instead of blowing me off and drinking there beer and going and shooting...... .


Hmmmmmm, i wonder what shop your talking about???? :roll: :roll: They probably didn't have one for you to look at anyway because they have such a huge display. Ha ha :lol: :lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I had a PSE phatom drop away that I would give you a good deal on.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> I had a PSE phatom drop away that I would give you a good deal on.


Can you Post up a pic and then we can talk about price.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > I had a PSE phatom drop away that I would give you a good deal on.
> ...


I just sold it on AT, however I have a trophy taker drop away....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="north slope":2upe6rd7]I had a PSE phatom drop away that I would give you a good deal on.
> ...


I just sold it on AT, however I have a trophy taker drop away....[/quote:2upe6rd7]

witch trophy taker is it ? Will you post pic of it up for me ?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It is the original drop away.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

I have this one for sale on Archery Talk.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1121189


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a whisker biscuit I could sell you for about 20 bucks. :wink: Just kidding man. I actually have one of those 3/4 containment Trophy Taker dropaway rests and I love it. They definitely have good stuff man, you ought to take a look. The containment thing might not be the most sleek, sexy lookin piece of gear but if you're shaky at all (and I am) then its a nice thing to have.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Wilde Arrow didn't blow you off did they? Thoes youngsters are good guys, never had them NOT take an interest in what I was looking for.I'am sure if they didn't have what you were lookin for they would have hooked you up some where,


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> Wilde Arrow didn't blow you off did they? Thoes youngsters are good guys, never had them NOT take an interest in what I was looking for.I'am sure if they didn't have what you were lookin for they would have hooked you up some where,


Nope it was not those guys. Those guys are awesome up there. They will be getting all of my business from here on out. when i go to buy a new bow it going to be from them guys.I have to run up there and check the new gold tips out.

Riley you know what I think of that whisker biscuit. I found one that I like but I just might have to hold off for a while it sucks but you know them DAM Taxes.Keep them coming guys. I still want to look around on them.

Question on them.On the newer ones I have notice that the v Part is a little deeper on them. Is this a good thing or bad ?


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Humphries Archery is a great shop to go to. They are in American Fork. They can be busy at times but they really know there stuff. I purchased a drop away from them (i think it is a vapor trail) and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Question on them.On the newer ones I have notice that the v Part is a little deeper on them. Is this a good thing or bad ?


On which, the Trophy Taker? Mine isn't real deep, but it is a wide V and it seems to hold the arrows just fine.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

on any of them. They just look deep.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

deeper the better...that's what she said...

deep is better for holding the arrow in place as you're drawing back and holding at full draw...after you release...they're all the same...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> deeper the better...that's what she said...
> 
> deep is better for holding the arrow in place as you're drawing back and holding at full draw...after you release...they're all the same...


yes that first part is true. :lol: Alright I will just have to wait in tell taxes is all done and see if my awesome wife will let me get one before the hunt.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't agree with the deeper is better, at either topic.  A deeper drop away will take longer to drop out of the way, all things being equal.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

this is true as well...about the rests...but in some instances it's better to be able to get a shot off than worrying about finagling your arrow back up on to the rest as the deer casually strolls by at 20 yards...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

littlebuck said:


> I get everything I use off E-bay, KSL or archery talk classifieds. Cal ranch at times has a good selection of things that go on clearance every winter. I picked up 2 ripcord rests for $ 25 each this winter. I would NEVER pay some of those jacked up shop prices. I have seen a guy trying to sale ripcords for $115. Try mountain archery in Rexburg. I have even sent one of my bows to them for repair work after having a shop in slc fail miserably at attempting to do it. http://www.mountain-archery.com/


That's good to know Ken.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Do I sense any sarcasm Lance? :mrgreen: 

I agree, a guy needs to make a living and I used to think like this other feller but have since realized the importance of supporting the local guy who is willing to stay open, pay heat and electricity waiting patiently for the day when I break something and need it repaired or a new one and in a hurry. DON'T burn bridges. We need those guys!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Sarcasm from me? 

Let me put it this way...and no offense to you Littlebuck as we had a lengthy conversation in the archery shop the other day about this... but would it be right for me to come to your place of work and take up your professional time and use your knowledge and then not reward you for it? Your boss would likely have a nice chat with you for not being more productive on his dime wouldn't they? I know guys who've lost their job for less than that...


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I have said it before and I will say it again your store and service is great. Ya I think the prices in several shops are inflated. The guy asked where people get their archery stuff, I told him where and why I shop in the places that I do. I apologize to you shop guys; I should have just stated were I shop and left it at that. The attack on prices was uncalled for and wrong.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Like I said Littlebuck, nothing personal meant by my reply. I expect customers to shop around ... but can you understand my point?

Heck, most pro-shops I know of here in UT or ID were opened because there either wasn't any selection or the prices of the existing stores were way over what MSRP was... i.e. look at the pricing at Al's on their Hoyts - my he11! they are stickered at $100 *OVER* MSRP and you'd be amazed how many people they trick into buying them at full price or they sucker guys in with a "Save $50 bucks on your new bow if you buy it at our Midnight Madness Sale - this Saturday only!" that they have every 2-3 weeks.

This is an open forum... and you and I just had a conversation the other day about this exact topic at the shop... and I didn't hold it against you then, so why would I now?


----------



## poacher (Sep 12, 2009)

dusty,

im waiting till march and am going to buy the new trophey taker smackdown, i think that is what it is called its a drop away that attaches the cord to the limb like the limbdriver but it is built tougher you can get full contaiment if you want but i dont think you need it,,,,,,,,,,,,anyways that would be my first choice i think they are going to run about 110 my second choice would be the original trophy taker cheaper and if you get somebody that can set it up it would be great the ripcord and quad are popular 
i heard your cousin is deadly with a bow


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

poacher said:


> dusty,
> 
> im waiting till march and am going to buy the new trophey taker smackdown, i think that is what it is called its a drop away that attaches the cord to the limb like the limbdriver but it is built tougher you can get full contaiment if you want but i dont think you need it,,,,,,,,,,,,anyways that would be my first choice i think they are going to run about 110 my second choice would be the original trophy taker cheaper and if you get somebody that can set it up it would be great the ripcord and quad are popular
> i heard your cousin is deadly with a bow


I found the one im getting.I'm getting ti from wild arrows in center ville.I was in there Friday talking to the guys and he was hell of nice.So Im hooping I can get it next month.Heck yea my cousin is deadly with his bow. He killed a nice buck last year with his bow.By the way how do you know him ??


----------

